# London UK co2 top up: where?



## fishfanatic (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi everybody and esp UK based hobysists. I just started on this hobby. I have a dupla 1.5kg co2 tank. bought it second hand. i need to get it topped up. trouble is, the LFS that is nearest to me (on Greatportland street, London) only does a swap scheme- You get a new cylinder when you trade the empty one in. they also charge alot. Another LFS in Bethnal Green only seems to top up JBL cannisters.

any idea where i can top up my tank and at a pocket-friendly price? I live smack in the middle of central london in the west end.

thanks!


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Take a look at my Guide for places to look for CO2 refills.

Forget the fish shops. Try home brew beer stores, fire extinguisher service shops and welding shops.


----------



## PHalas (Oct 27, 2005)

Look in the phone book for BOC or check some of the local plant hire companies ( no pun intended)...They will tell you who the local gas supplier is.
Pete


----------



## fishfanatic (Apr 3, 2006)

hi pete. thanks for your suggestion. i managed to pluck up my courage to call up a BOC shop in London, but i was told that i would need to buy their BOC cylinder and pay a monthly rental charge. this excludes the cost of the gas top up itself.

at the mo, i still have no options in london. i wanna use my own co2 cylinder you know..sigh........................


----------



## PHalas (Oct 27, 2005)

Did you try the plant hire companies or ask at the local fire station??..they will probably send you in the right direction
Pete


----------



## nitromad (Dec 29, 2004)

i use an local pub gas ppl you be lucky if u get to use yr own tank many places in uk won't let ya i was told in uk you not allowed to fill co2 tanks "on site".they got be sent to somwhere to be refilled.
my place i use no rental just £10 deposit on first tank and then £8.50(14lb tank) an swap with free delivery. 
you best to just get yellow pages out and ring the smaller places there bound to be right place in london just takes bit to find them 

hopes this helps

gavin


----------



## fishfanatic (Apr 3, 2006)

you mean that i can walk into a pub and pay them some money for co2 top-up?

i almost am sure that the local fire station will not concede as it wld be against so-called regulations.

sigh.......................... no one in central london to help me?


----------



## nitromad (Dec 29, 2004)

get to know yr pub landlord is one way to go i know of ppl giving landlord an fiver and get an tank


----------



## JamesC (Jan 25, 2006)

I know this company London Beer Gas will deliver to you a 7.5kg pub bottle. Not sure of the costs but it's a small deposit and about £15 a refill. Take a look at their website http://www.londonbeergas.co.uk/. Most beer/soft drink suppliers will be able to rent you a bottle of CO2. Take a look in yellow pages.

Regulation in UK, I believe, prohibits a supplier refilling a bottle that they have not supplied unless they pressure test it first.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I highly doubt it's a case of not allowed to fill tanks. It's more a case of "we don't have the equipment".


----------



## JamesC (Jan 25, 2006)

Rex Grigg said:


> I highly doubt it's a case of not allowed to fill tanks. It's more a case of "we don't have the equipment".


They are real funny about it here. Even if you take your bottle to a gas supplier they point blank refuse to even touch it unless you have it pressure tested first at vast expense.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Here in the states CO2 cylinders are required to be tested every 5 years.


----------



## nitromad (Dec 29, 2004)

JamesC said:


> They are real funny about it here. Even if you take your bottle to a gas supplier they point blank refuse to even touch it unless you have it pressure tested first at vast expense.


yeah same thing half the gas places in my town won't even hear of usin own tank it illagal to fill on site, got be done at manfactors,my favoute one health and safty etc etc i found one site that would do it but i had to pay £20 test it then £20 for co2 (5lb bottle) and then store charge.
it just not worth the hassle or money trying to use own bottle unless you really really want to as it is i use an place that does pub gases and it only £8.50 for replacment full 14lb bottle sod using my own 5lb bottle for £25 an refill plus VAT


----------



## fishfanatic (Apr 3, 2006)

boo hoo. i dont have a place in central london where i can top up my co2 cannister. i cant believe it. my poor hobby and poor me.


----------



## HELEX (May 8, 2006)

*Wildwoods*

Hey

Just thought I would chime in here, there is a very well known tropical fish shop in Crewes hill Enfield called Wildwoods, they definitly re-fill C02 there.

They have a website http://www.wildwoods.co.uk/

You have to contact them before you take the tank in as I believe only certain people who work there are able to do the re-fill.

Hope this helps.


----------



## lstratton (Jan 7, 2008)

Did you every find a place to top up your CO2 in London? I live in London too and am looking for somewhere, although I don't even have the cylinder yet!


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Go for fire extinguisher of ebay, that's how I run my co2, It's far cheaper that way.


----------



## original kuhli (Nov 28, 2006)

Paintball shops may be able to help you depending upon the fitting on your bottle.


----------



## foxfish (Nov 30, 2007)

I have been getting 2kg fire extinguishers from the locale service agent for free! On my third one now, they last about one year, only problem is I dont know what to do with the empties.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

re-fill them 
paintball shops can't help, well not my local one, won't touch them, either stating no fittings or no pressure test.


----------



## lstratton (Jan 7, 2008)

I like the idea of getting it off ebay and they have loads too. Thankyou for that. This might be a stupid question though, how are you supposed to fit the regulator to the tank when the extinguishers have all that extra stuff on it? Can you take it off?


----------



## foxfish (Nov 30, 2007)

Very easy to connect the valve.
Like I said - try your locale fire extinguisher agent as the bottles only have a limited service life & they are then thrown away!


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/a...ssion/4928d1197213414-project-p1030155-1-.jpg


----------

